# TivoHD power supply replaced - now reboots



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Replaced power supply with new one

System starts up, almost there, reboots

Did kickstart to check drive, passes all tests
Did kickstart 54, green screen, same almost there msg and reboot

So, I need a new drive because something in OS probably corrupted when the old PS died.

So, I dd copy am image to a 1tb drive
Is it possible to move my mfs partition with MFS or DD to the new drive from the old one? To save my shows?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I would consider downloading one of unitron's images and writing that to a drive and see if it boots. Just to make sure it is your image and not a bad PS or drive issue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Well, removed the 'new' power supply and replaced it with a weaknees NEW one that they tested.

Put in unit, reboot, ran guide update (It had been off for over 2 months).

Rebooted it, it is now up and running!!!

Just goes to show, trying to save $50 by buying on ebay a power supply marked 'Do not have time to test so selling AS-IS No-refunds' is a pretty big red flag!!!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

philhu said:


> Just goes to show, trying to save $50 by buying on ebay a power supply marked 'Do not have time to test so selling AS-IS No-refunds' is a pretty big red flag!!!


Oh we could have warned you here ahead of time even without the eBay seller's warning regarding As is. The odds of a used S3/HD having the same issue or developing it in the near future are probably pretty high.

Scott


----------

